# Programm aus Beckhoff BC9000 auslesen??



## Toddy80 (27 September 2007)

Hallo, würde gerne ein Programm, dass auf einer BC9000 läuft, wieder zurück in TwinCat lesen. Besteht diese Möglichkeit und wie geht das?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Fx64 (27 September 2007)

Hallo Toddy80,

das wird leider nicht funktionieren. Kann nur klappen, wenn Du Targets verwendet, die die Möglichkeit bieten einen Sourcedownload zu machen. Der BC9000 kann das nicht. Zu Controller wird nur das Compilat heruntergeladen.

Hast Du die Projektdatei nicht mehr?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Toddy80 (29 September 2007)

Hi,

wie sieht das Compilat denn aus? Es ist so, ich bin neu in einer Firma angefangen und für die Gebäudeautomation zuständig. Habe ein paar Projekte vorliegen, aber möchte die natürlich nicht einfach in die Steuerung laden, da ich nicht weiß, ob sie aktuell sind. Würde nun gerne erstmal das was drauf ist abziehen und mit dem was ich im PRojekt habe vergleichen. Geht das? Und wenn ja, wie?

Danke

MFG 
Thorsten


----------



## Fx64 (29 September 2007)

Hi Toddy,

das geht leider nicht, wie gesagt, geht nur bei Target die einen SourceCodeDownload zulassen und das muß man explizit ausführen. Wenn Du die Projeke hast und diese aktuell wären mit dem Target, müßtest Du Dch einfach einloggen können.

Viele Grüße


----------

